# Boy Maltese and Bows?



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello,

I just introduced myself in the Introduction board but I have a question that I thought might be more appropriatly addressed here. I have a 6 year old male maltese. I have worked very hard to bring his hair back to its glory (I got him from a shelter last December and had to shave him down to almost nothing twice because of mats and tree sap). I am now at the point where we keep him in a puppy cut but have grown out his top knot (leaving eyebrows cut so the hair can stay down when he doesn't want it up) but I wanted to know if anyone else out there put bows on their guy's heads? His hair is not long enough for papers so its just a spout and will always be that way as I dont want to have the super long hair on him. Pictures would be great as well as links to where you get your bows.

Thanks so much, 

Erin and Hunter


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 8 2008, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685578


> Hello,
> 
> I just introduced myself in the Introduction board but I have a question that I thought might be more appropriatly addressed here. I have a 6 year old male maltese. I have worked very hard to bring his hair back to its glory (I got him from a shelter last December and had to shave him down to almost nothing twice because of mats and tree sap). I am now at the point where we keep him in a puppy cut but have grown out his top knot (leaving eyebrows cut so the hair can stay down when he doesn't want it up) but I wanted to know if anyone else out there put bows on their guy's heads? His hair is not long enough for papers so its just a spout and will always be that way as I dont want to have the super long hair on him. Pictures would be great as well as links to where you get your bows.
> 
> ...


I love Marj's bows and Angelynn's bows.

http://www.myladysdogbows.com/home.html

http://www.shoptickledpinkboutique.com/sto...&Thumbs=150


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I only have a male Yorkie and wear bows only on special occasions. But his topknot is LONG and the topknots on Yorkies are done totally different than on Malts. I buy my bows from this store. She does great work and will work with you to get your bows to match perfectly any outfit!

http://www.bellarosebowtique.com


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Boys look wonderful in bows! I have almost as many boy bow customers as girls! Checkout the Tail Wags section of my website to see all the handsome male models!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry Marj!! I didn't mean to overlook your wonderful bow site and creativity!! 
*
For the original poster:* I have also purchased some lovely bows from Marj and she is also very good about working with you to make bows to whatever you want!! Good quality bows too!!!

http://www.myladysdogbows.com/home.html


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I have many bows that look great on little boys! I'd love to have you take a peek at my bows!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My little man, Catcher, wears a bow just about every day. We are huge fans of Marj's bows.... Here are few pics of Catcher....

[attachment=44966:Catcher_2.jpg]

[attachment=44967:Catcher_3.jpg]

[attachment=44968:Catcher.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't wait to put a bow on my little stinker Leo. Plus, I don't think Mia will let me . 

Boys look soooooooooo handsome in bows!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i think boys look great in bows!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

We got some great bows from Marj and she's happy to customize anything for you: Marj's bow link
You can see Uno modelling some of them here:
Unolander - Male Bow Model  
Blue & White Basketball Bow


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Dec 8 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685668


> We got some great bows from Marj and she's happy to customize anything for you: Marj's bow link
> You can see Uno modelling some of them here:
> Unolander - Male Bow Model
> Blue & White Basketball Bow [/B]



I never get tired of looking at Uno pics!!! :wub: :wub: 
I think you've got your answer for boy bows right there- Uno's the perfect model for boy bows!!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

Monet and Mozart are almost always in bows of some sort. Mozart has fairly long topknots that are rather gorgeous when I take the time to do them right. Monet usually gets the single "spout" but it gives him a little bit of an impish look that suits his personality well.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:Welcome 1: BACI IS WEARING MARJ'S BOWS .SHE HAS A SECTION FOR BOYS.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

My take, people seem to always assume that Malts are girls anyway, so why not put a boy on them. I tried, in vain, to put bows in Bailey's hair for years. The brat wouldn't leave them in and I gave up. I see no reason not to put boys in his hair if he will tolerate them. 

On a separate note: It sounds like you got your boy the same way I got Bailey. He was brought to my local HS by a landlord. The guys tenants had skipped out leaving their dogs for dead in the backyard. Bailey didn't look much like a Maltese when I first saw him. I tried my best to demat him with some success. the shelter director didn't believe it was the same dog at first. His hair was so damaged that I elected to clip him down. It grew back quite well and grows too fast now.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much! Hunter and I are both thrilled at the prospect of new bows to purchase and to hear that there are other guys out there with bows! Once I figure out how to post pictures I will be sure to submit some


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My boy Riley probably has as many bows as his sisters. We love Marj's bows and i probably have almost all the boy bows that Marj offers. I just love boys in bows. Here are some pics of Riley in his bows.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Both mine were bows and belive me Gucci is all male lol

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 9 2008, 12:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686065


> My boy Riley probably has as many bows as his sisters. We love Marj's bows and i probably have almost all the boy bows that Marj offers. I just love boys in bows. Here are some pics of Riley in his bows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

